# Nhờ các mẹ review giúp e về khăn ướt diệt khuẩn NUK không cồn?



## vnloan123

E được hơn 37w rồi, cũng còn mấy ngày nữa là đến ngày dự sinh, mọi thứ e cũng sắm sửa rồi, chỉ còn khăn ướt là e vẫn đang còn lăn tăn không biết nên lựa chọn khăn ướt của hãng nào để đảm bảo an toàn cho làn da nhạy cảm của bé. Đến cửa hàng mẹ và bé qua các bạn nhân viên tư vấn thì e đang thiên về khăn ướt diệt khuẩn Nuk không chứa cồn . Không biết có mn đang dùng khăn ướt của hãng này rồi, nhờ các mẹ review chi tiết về sản phẩm giúp e được không ạ?


----------



## Linh Trang

Mom cứ chọn những thương hiệu uy tín, của những hãng lớn ấy ạ! Như vậy mình dùng cho con cũng yên tâm hơn. 
Chứ giờ trên thị trường cũng nhiều hãng khăn ướt lắm!


----------



## An Nhiên

E đang dùng khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn của Nuk đây ạ!  Thích nhất là khăn không mùi, dày mà mềm lắm! Khăn ướt không cồn nên mom của lau thoải mái không bị khô da tay nhé! 
Diệt khuẩn thì e cũng không rõ, nhưng mà sau khi lau thấy sạch sẽ lắm!


----------



## Hoàng Giang

Linh Trang nói:


> Mom cứ chọn những thương hiệu uy tín, của những hãng lớn ấy ạ! Như vậy mình dùng cho con cũng yên tâm hơn.
> Chứ giờ trên thị trường cũng nhiều hãng khăn ướt lắm!


E đồng ý, mom dùng của những thương hiệu lớn, thì sẽ được kiểm định chất lượng. Nếu như khăn ướt của hãng nào có chứng nhận bởi SGS (Thụy Sĩ) - tổ chức kiểm định chất lượng hàng đầu thế giới thì mom mua hoàn toàn yên tâm luôn. Dùng cho em bé hay dùng cho cả gia đình cũng yên tâm.


----------



## vnloan123

An Nhiên nói:


> E đang dùng khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn của Nuk đây ạ!  Thích nhất là khăn không mùi, dày mà mềm lắm! Khăn ướt không cồn nên mom của lau thoải mái không bị khô da tay nhé!
> Diệt khuẩn thì e cũng không rõ, nhưng mà sau khi lau thấy sạch sẽ lắm!


Mom thường mua khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn của Nuk ở đâu vậy ạ? Và mom dùng thế nào để vệ sinh cho con? Để e lưu ý lại ạ!


----------



## lthong918

Sắp sinh rồi mom nên mua khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn NUK về dùng đi. Mang đi sinh để nếu như tiếp xúc với gì là mình lau tay, lau mặt luôn mà diệt khuẩn. Chứ dịch Covid mà ở viện thì đông người, cứ cẩn thận thì vẫn hơn mom nhé! Nhà e là dùng khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn Nuk này để diệt khuẩn như vậy đó, lau tay, lau đồ vật mình tiếp xúc….An toàn nên mom có thể yên tâm dùng cho con. Cần thông tin tư vấn gì về Nuk mom cứ ib  đây mà hỏi 
Đăng nhập Facebook
À góp ý với mom đi sinh thì chuẩn bị đồ vừa đủ thôi, chứ đừng tham mang nhiều quá! Không đi lúc cần cái gì chẳng biết đằng nào mà lấy đâu. Mom nên tự tay xếp đồ đi sinh để cái gì để ở đâu là mình nhớ. Không người nhà đến lúc đó chẳng biết đằng nào mà lần ấy.
Dịch covid thì ko cần nhiều người chăm, đi nhiều tiếp xúc nhiều không cần thiết.


----------



## phammyla

37w cũng còn khoảng 2-3 tuần nữa là sinh rồi chị nhỉ?  E cũng ko có kinh nghiệm đâu, nhưng chúc c và bé mẹ tròn con vuông nhé!


----------



## Thùy Linh Hoàng

Mua đồ ở những cửa hàng mẹ và bé yên tâm mà mom.
Nhưng tất nhiên cửa hàng lớn và uy tín nhé!  E mua đồ cho con toàn mua như vậy. 
Nhiều khi còn phải hạn chế mua online luôn ấy!


----------



## An Nhiên

vnloan123 nói:


> Mom thường mua khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn của Nuk ở đâu vậy ạ? Và mom dùng thế nào để vệ sinh cho con? Để e lưu ý lại ạ!


E hay mua ở trên shopee mall mom ạ! Nhà mình hay dùng đồ của của Nuk nên vào shop của họ xem thì thấy có khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn Nuk nên mình mua về dùng, xong ưng luôn


----------



## vnloan123

lthong918 nói:


> Sắp sinh rồi mom nên mua khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn NUK về dùng đi. Mang đi sinh để nếu như tiếp xúc với gì là mình lau tay, lau mặt luôn mà diệt khuẩn. Chứ dịch Covid mà ở viện thì đông người, cứ cẩn thận thì vẫn hơn mom nhé! Nhà e là dùng khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn Nuk này để diệt khuẩn như vậy đó, lau tay, lau đồ vật mình tiếp xúc….An toàn nên mom có thể yên tâm dùng cho con. Cần thông tin tư vấn gì về Nuk mom cứ ib  đây mà hỏi
> Đăng nhập Facebook
> À góp ý với mom đi sinh thì chuẩn bị đồ vừa đủ thôi, chứ đừng tham mang nhiều quá! Không đi lúc cần cái gì chẳng biết đằng nào mà lấy đâu. Mom nên tự tay xếp đồ đi sinh để cái gì để ở đâu là mình nhớ. Không người nhà đến lúc đó chẳng biết đằng nào mà lần ấy.
> Dịch covid thì ko cần nhiều người chăm, đi nhiều tiếp xúc nhiều không cần thiết.


Mom có chia sẻ hay quá!  e cảm ơn mom nhiều. Như vậy đi mua đồ cho con thì e cũng yên tâm hơn rồi. E cũng chuẩn bị đồ hòm hòm để chờ đến ngày lâm bồn rồi mom ạ!


----------



## vnloan123

An Nhiên nói:


> E hay mua ở trên shopee mall mom ạ! Nhà mình hay dùng đồ của của Nuk nên vào shop của họ xem thì thấy có khăn ướt diệt khuẩn không cồn Nuk nên mình mua về dùng, xong ưng luôn
> 
> View attachment 8691​


Shop này có đầy đủ đồ của Nuk luôn à mom? E thì cứ chưa mua online bao giờ, đều ra trực tiếp cửa hàng để xem. Có địa chỉ shopee thế này nếu có nằm ổ e mua đồ cho con cũng yên tâm. Thanks mom nhiều.


----------

